

Gang of 1 recommends looking at erlang - gtani
http://www.cincomsmalltalk.com/userblogs/ralph/blogView

======
blogimus
Anyone want to finish the third paragraph from the bottom?

 _"One way that Erlang differs from OO languages is its emphasis on failure.
Any message can fail. Processes don't raise an exception, they fail. Systems
are structured as worker processes at the bottom that are likely to fail, with
manager processes above them that restart the failed processes. Because
programmers expect processes to fail, they"_

